# Anyone tanned pelts/ deer hides? I have some questions.



## c.sitas

Hello,redneckone; I'm an archer,trapper, buckskinner and a bodyman.Email would be the best. Let me know here and may be we could talk. Most of this is very simple to do but it takes labor. The type of leather I could tell you about is what is called "brain tanned". The stuff is soft as terry cloath. Waterproof if you want. The hair can be left on or not. Hope to hear from you.


----------



## redneckone

deer hides came out ok. **** came out ok. Screwed the pooch on the bobcat, over scraped and hair falling out. Back to the drawing board, need more hides for practice. Really wish i had someone that knew what they were doing to walk me through fleshing. Need to know how much is enough and how much is too much. Seems like a seriously fine line.


----------



## proskinnertts

There is a fine line between master and disaster


----------



## bowkill82

pm sent


----------

